# new fly rod!!!!!



## jhrules8 (Apr 14, 2009)

I just ordered a 9ft 5 wt sage launch fly rod for my trout rod. I found a good deal that i couldnt pass up. Does anybody have experience with this rod? anybody know of a good line a reel setup for it either?.....pretty excited thanks


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

which Sage is it????? I have there FLi and love it dearly... 

i have a LL bean demo reel match up with this with a 5 wt SA WF line.. a bit heavier than i like(reel).. but have been looking at anothoer reel or two: Reedington or a ross

I would recomend the Reddington Rise reel for 160 ya cant beat the price or the quality IMO....

I picked up the 9/10 for my Steelie set up and the next reel will be 3/4 for next rod which wil be a 3 weight Reddington CT

Frank


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

as for the line .. what type of flies do you plan to throw???


----------



## jhrules8 (Apr 14, 2009)

fishon said:


> which Sage is it????? I have there FLi and love it dearly...
> 
> i have a LL bean demo reel match up with this with a 5 wt SA WF line.. a bit heavier than i like(reel).. but have been looking at anothoer reel or two: Reedington or a ross
> 
> ...


its the sage launch, i had a budget :/


fishon said:


> as for the line .. what type of flies do you plan to throw???


i will fish for panfish and trout maybe brookies if i find a spot


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

ok..... I would match that up with Reddington rise 5/6 (Reddington is owned by Sage)

Depending on your budget..... I would spend more mony on a quality line than a reel if this an issue..

Sage makes a great LA reel for 99 bucks...

with a decent 5wt WF line like the Rio Gold... or . the SA Mastery Fly line GPX

i really like the new Wulff Lines... Ihave the new ambush and im a big fan... but again depends on what you are throwing as well...

and it all depends on what you want to spend.....

Frank


----------



## jhrules8 (Apr 14, 2009)

the SA mastery series GPX looks good for me price wise and it seems versatile


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Sweet! Good rod for the money. I gota nice Teton Tiogo #6 Green reel and a brand new, not used Rio Trout LT 5wt fly line I will sell you cheap.


----------



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

I bought a Sage Launch 8' 4wt last spring and had a tough time casting it. 
The Launch is a fast action rod and (for me) needs some extra line weight to load the rod. 
I finally put an Orvis Clearwater line on it and it casts great now. The Clearwater line has a lot of weight up front to load the rod. Haven't tried it, but the Rio Grand is a similar line and would probably work well, too. I also tried a 5wt line on it, and that worked well, too.

BTW - I have an Okuma Magnitude MD 4/5 reel on it and it makes for a very light weight outfit.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

I would recommend the SA GPX or the rio grand on that rod. that will help you load up the rod a bit better.
hope you like it and put it to a ton of use!


----------



## bwrpwr6 (Jan 18, 2010)

i have a 9 foot 8wt launch and absolutely love it. i called sage and told them what i wanted to fish for and told them money wasnt a option and that is the rod they reccommended for me. it is a super easy to cast rod. i put some junk fly line on seeing as for steelhead you are never really casting i call it chunking with splitshots i just didnt see the need for expensive fly line. i use a galvan torque on the rod but also have some redington reels for backups and they are great for the money as the other fellow said. good luck and good fishing.


----------



## Katmandu (Mar 3, 2007)

I have a 9' 5wt Sage Launch and Love it. It is very fast, but I have a pretty quick tempo, so it works well for me. Heft-wise, it seems about middle of the road (I don't have a huge amount of experience), it is MUCH lighter than my BassPro Dogwood Canyon 8 wt, as well as an older Berkley Cherrywood 5wt, but is a piece of rebar compared to my kit built 2wt (go figure!). It is a great rod for throwing size 16 dries up to deerhair bugs. Mine is loaded with Orvis Gen 3 weight forward. Hope this helps, you should have a blast!


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2010)

i have an older sage ds 5wt paired up with an english made battenkill. it is a mod-fast action and very forgiving. nice, light outfit.

ffdog, i have a teton tioga mag on my 6wt avid. really nice reel, balances well with the 9foot rod. i would buy another. handled my first steelhead on a fly rod very well.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I have the SA Mastery Trout line on my 5wt, and I love it. It casts very well with my 5wt St Croix Avid.

I admittedly went cheap when I bought fly line for my 3wt, also a St Croix Avid, and bought some Cabelas Prestige Plus. I have been pleasantly surprised at how well that line casts.


----------

